# Large Iowa Buck?



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Anybody else get the e-mail of the huge Iowa buck. Supposed to be a new SCI world record typical. Gross score around 235. Awesome buck. Can't post the pic from where I am right now. But if somebody else has it they should get it up. One picture shows the hunter holding it, the other shows the monster and another buck that scored around 201 in the bed of a pickup, it dwarfs the 201.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

A work buddy has relatives there, and he rec'd the pics via e-mail last week. It is reported to have been killed in a fenced area (approx. 1000 acres), and the locals did not disclose, nor do I know whether or not that is pertinent as far as records are concerned.

If I knew how to post pics here I'd show you to see if it's the one you're talking about, but your mention of the pic in the truck with the 200 class tells me we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

sci lets you record kills in pens


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

That's just another rotten aspect of this high fence garbage...every big deer or elk that is shot is now suspected of coming from one of these places.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i would say that at all. That is the last thing i think of. well unless it was killed in texas.

mark


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you are talking about this one?

[siteimg]5715[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5716[/siteimg]


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats the one!!


----------

